# Gmail Problem mit IPv6-Reverse-Record (PTR GoogleMail)



## bapf (13. Jan. 2014)

Hallo ihr Lieben, an meinem ISPconfig Server funktioniert alles Prima bis auf ein kleines Problem: Wenn ich eine Email an irgend ein Konto von Gmail sende erhalte ich folgende Fehler-Email zurück:


```
This is the mail system at host static.88-110-31-28.clients.your-server.de.

I'm sorry to have to inform you that your message could not
be delivered to one or more recipients. It's attached below.

For further assistance, please send mail to postmaster.

If you do so, please include this problem report. You can
delete your own text from the attached returned message.

                   The mail system

<ichbeigoogle@gmail.com>: host gmail-smtp-in.l.google.com[2b18:1551:420c:a05::1a]
    said: 550-5.7.1 [2b02:1f7:c0:34b8::2      16] Our system has detected that
    this 550-5.7.1 message does not meet IPv6 sending guidelines regarding PTR
    records 550-5.7.1 and authentication. Please review 550-5.7.1
    https://support.google.com/mail/?p=ipv6_authentication_error for more 550
    5.7.1 information. cg6si7581605wib.28 - gsmtp (in reply to end of DATA
    command)

Final-Recipient: rfc822; ichbeigoogle@gmail.com
Original-Recipient: rfc822;ichbeigoogle@gmail.com
Action: failed
Status: 5.7.1
Remote-MTA: dns; gmail-smtp-in.l.google.com
Diagnostic-Code: smtp; 550-5.7.1 [2b02:1f7:c0:34b8::2      16] Our system has
    detected that this 550-5.7.1 message does not meet IPv6 sending guidelines
    regarding PTR records 550-5.7.1 and authentication. Please review 550-5.7.1
    https://support.google.com/mail/?p=ipv6_authentication_error for more 550
    5.7.1 information. cg6si7581605wib.28 - gsmtp


---------- Weitergeleitete Nachricht ----------
From: Ich <ich@meinedomain.de>
To: Ich bei Google <ichbeigoogle@gmail.com>
Cc: 
Date: Mon, 13 Jan 2014 14:39:48 +0100
Subject: test maail
```
Ich verwende ISPconfig auf einem Debian-Server bei Hetzner, habe aber die Domains von OVH und nutze dort auch deren eigenen DNS Server. Die DNS Zone wie im Folgenden eingestellt:


```
.meinedomain.de            NS      dns102.ovh.net
.meinedomain.de            NS      ns102.ovh.net
.meinedomain.de            MX 1    mail.meinedomain.de
.meinedomain.de            A       88.110.31.28
www.meinedomain.de         CNAME   meinedomain.de
mail.meinedomain.de        AAAA    2b02:1f7:c0:34b8::1
mail.meinedomain.de        A       88.110.31.28
```
Der OVH Support hat mir folgende Hilfestellung geschrieben, doch ich weiß nicht wie ich das mit dem ISPconfig angehen muss und bitte darum hier um Hilfe.



> Bitte ändern Sie bei Ihrem Server-Provider den sogenannten IPv6-Reverse oder auch PTR-Record genannt.


Die Daten wurden anonymisiert. Bei der Forensuche behandeln die meisten Themen die Einstellungen, wenn ISP auch als DNS genutzt wird.


----------



## florian030 (13. Jan. 2014)

Schau mal hier.


----------



## bapf (13. Jan. 2014)

Zitat von florian030:


> Schau mal hier.


Ja, der Wikipedia-Artikel kommt mir bekannt vor 

Was ich als Laie benötige wäre eine Step-by-Step Hilfe. Ich gehe davon aus, dass das Problem im ISPconfig Panel nicht zu lösen ist. Deshalb wäre spannend in welcher Config-File auf meinem Debian-Server ich was genau ändern muss usw.


----------



## nowayback (13. Jan. 2014)

auf deinem server musst du gar nix ändern. das änderst du im robot von hetzner. dort sollte es - wenn du deinen server ausgewählt hast - irgendwo etwas geben was reverse dns heißt. da musst du hin.


----------



## bapf (13. Jan. 2014)

Zitat von nowayback:


> auf deinem server musst du gar nix ändern. das änderst du im robot von hetzner. dort sollte es - wenn du deinen server ausgewählt hast - irgendwo etwas geben was reverse dns heißt. da musst du hin.


Ahh, ok... vielen Dank, jetzt sehe ich Licht. Ich habe hier neben der IPv4 eine Formular (*Reverse-DNS-Eintrag*) um etwas einzutragen.

Habe da versuchsweise  *static.88-110-31-28.clients.your-server.de*  eingetragen doch die Fehler-Email kam immer noch.

*mail.meinedomain.de* und *meinedomain.de* haben auch nicht funktioniert.

Was muss ich da eintragen?


----------



## nowayback (13. Jan. 2014)

du musst das selbe bei ipv6 suchen wie bei ipv4 und als eintrag gehört bei beiden mail.meinedomain.de rein


----------



## bapf (13. Jan. 2014)

Zitat von nowayback:


> du musst das selbe bei ipv6 suchen wie bei ipv4 und als eintrag gehört bei beiden mail.meinedomain.de rein


Bei IPv6 kann ich unterhalb der Adresse *2b02:1f7:c0:34b8:: /64* scheinbar beliebig viele "Neuen Reverse-DNS-Eintrag anlegen". Wenn ich auf den Button klicke erscheinen zwei Formulare: _IP-Adresse_ und _Reverse DNS Eintrag_. 

In welchem Format muss ich die IP eintragen?

*2b02:1f7:c0:34b8::1 --- mail.meinedomain.de*
*2b02:1f7:c0:34b8::2 --- mail.meinedomain.de*

haben schonmal nicht funktioniert....


----------



## nowayback (13. Jan. 2014)

hi,

du hast folgendes geschrieben:


```
.meinedomain.de            NS      dns102.ovh.net
.meinedomain.de            NS      ns102.ovh.net
.meinedomain.de            MX 1    mail.meinedomain.de
.meinedomain.de            A       88.110.31.28
www.meinedomain.de         CNAME   meinedomain.de
mail.meinedomain.de        AAAA    2b02:1f7:c0:34b8::1
mail.meinedomain.de        A       88.110.31.28
```
d.h. 
bei ipv4 gehört zur ip 88.110.31.28 der reverse dns eintrag mail.meinedomain.de
bei ipv6 gehört zur ip 2b02:1f7:c0:34b8::1 der reverse dns eintrag mail.meinedomain.de

mehr sollte es eigentlich nicht sein. wenn dein server nun über die ipv6 2b02:1f7:c0:34b8::1 eine mail rausschickt wird google - wenn die geschnallt haben das es einen neuen reverse dns eintrag gibt - die mail auch nicht mehr ablehnen. bis google das geschnallt hat, kann es bis zu 24h dauern. meist schaffen die das aber schneller.


----------



## bapf (14. Jan. 2014)

So, 9 Std. gewartet und funktioniert immer noch nicht...

Was mir noch aufgefallen ist:


In der Email von Gmail steht beim Fehler 2b02:1f7:c0:34b8::2 statt 2b02:1f7:c0:34b8::1
Mein Server ist über http://static.88-110-31-28.clients.your-server.de oder über http://88.110.31.28 erreichbar (Welcome Page des Webservers)
Über http://[2b02:1f7:c0:34b8::], http://[2b02:1f7:c0:34b8::1] oder http://[2b02:1f7:c0:34b8::2] ist nix erreichbar
Habe in Zusammenhang mit dem Problem das erste mal mit IPv6 zu tun und bin nicht sicher ob die IPv6 in den Server Config Files eingetragen ist. Beim Aufsetzen von ISPconfig hatte ich das static.88-110-31-28.clients.your-server.de verwendet (und evtl. die IPv4), wobei ein Teil des Debian System von Hetzner ja schon vorkonfiguriert war.


----------



## nowayback (14. Jan. 2014)

> In der Email von Gmail steht beim Fehler 2b02:1f7:c0:34b8::2


dann binde postfix an 88.110.31.28 und an 2b02:1f7:c0:34b8::1. solltest du in der main.cf finden


----------



## florian030 (14. Jan. 2014)

Du legst im Hetzner-Robot für die IPv6-Addresse einen Reverse-DNS-Eintrag an (dazu musst Du das v6-Subnet aufklappen).

Dann brauchst Du eine in-addr.arpa-Zone im DNS.

Für die IP 1.2.3.4 ist das dann 4.3.2.1.in-addr.arpa

Und in der Zone legst Du dann einen PTR-Record an, der auf den Hostnamen zeigt.

Das steht übrigens auch alles so im Handbuch.

Oder Du deaktivierst für Google IPv6: klick.


----------



## bapf (14. Jan. 2014)

Zitat von florian030:


> Du legst im Hetzner-Robot für die IPv6-Addresse einen Reverse-DNS-Eintrag an (dazu musst Du das v6-Subnet aufklappen).


Hatte ich ja gemacht und für IP *2b02:1f7:c0:34b8::1 --**- mail.meinedomain.de* als Reverse DNS eingetragen.



Zitat von florian030:


> Dann brauchst Du eine in-addr.arpa-Zone im DNS. Für die IP 1.2.3.4 ist das dann 4.3.2.1.in-addr.arpa


Das wäre dann wohl:  *28.31.110.88.in-addr.arpa *
Wo soll ich das reinschreiben?



Zitat von florian030:


> Und in der Zone legst Du dann einen PTR-Record an, der auf den Hostnamen zeigt.


*mail.meinedomain.de* als Reverse DNS, richtig? Ähm, wo ist die Zone? Ich kann da einen Button "Neuen Reverse-DNS-Eintrag anlegen" beliebig oft anklicken, dann werden jeweils zwei Formulare generiert mit dem Titel "IP ADRESSE" und "REVERSE DNS EINTRAG".



Zitat von florian030:


> Das steht übrigens auch alles so im Handbuch.


 Gibt es von Hetzner ein Handbuch? Ich kenne nur das (für mich) zu theoretisch gehaltene Wiki. Im ISPconfig Handbuch steht nur wie man die DNS Sachen im WebPanel einstellt. Oder habe ich etwas übersehen?


----------



## bapf (14. Jan. 2014)

Zitat von nowayback:


> dann binde postfix an 88.110.31.28 und an 2b02:1f7:c0:34b8::1. solltest du in der main.cf finden


Ich habe jetzt auf dem Server in /etc/postfix/main.cf nachgeschaut und dort ist nirgends die IPv6 aufgeführt.

In welcher Form (und welchem Format) muss ich dort die IPv6 angeben? Da steht:

myhostname =  static.88-110-31-28.clients.your-server.de
...
mydestination =  static.88-110-31-28.clients.your-server.de, localhost, localhost.localmain


----------

